# Team Members Wanted



## Ralph34667 (Sep 11, 2007)

I am tenitavely planning a world circumnavigation attempt at the record for May, June, 2011. 

I am looking for people who might want to be part of the team. It would require a two month committment with out pay, unless you can find a sponsor.

It will be fun win or loose.

Contact Ralph at 352-346-2365 for details.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Seriously?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

The reason I ask this is it doesn't seem like alot of time to plan the logistics for a circumnavigation of the world in record time?


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Maybe he bought a SR-71 Blackbird????


----------



## Ralph34667 (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't you think we would plan the trip a long time before saying anything about it?

We are looking at next summer for the voyage. We are planning May 15 departure.

I am the same guy that planned a trip to cross the Atlantic in a flats boat. 

It actually happened, we did it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ralph, what type of vessel will you be using for this adventure?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

you are braver than me!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm in. :texasflag


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Ralph34667 said:


> Don't you think we would plan the trip a long time before saying anything about it?
> 
> We are looking at next summer for the voyage. We are planning May 15 departure.
> 
> ...


Wow, i recently saw a blurb about that trip across the Atlantic and was intrigued...very very cool stuff.


----------

